# Beer Butt Chicken



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2010)

*Ingredients*


1 cup butter
2 tablespoons garlic salt
2 tablespoons paprika
salt and pepper to taste
1 (12 fluid ounce) can beer
1 (4 pound) whole chicken

*Directions*


Preheat an outdoor grill for low heat.
In a small skillet, melt 1/2 cup butter. Mix in 1 tablespoon garlic salt, 1 tablespoon paprika, salt, and pepper.
Discard 1/2 the beer, leaving the remainder in the can. Add remaining butter, garlic salt, paprika, and desired amount of salt and pepper to beer can. Place can on a disposable baking sheet. Set chicken on can, inserting can into the cavity of the chicken. Baste chicken with the melted, seasoned butter.
Place baking sheet with beer and chicken on the prepared grill. Cook over low heat for about 3 hours, or until internal temperature of chicken reaches 180 degrees F (80 degrees C).


----------



## TexMass (Jan 24, 2010)

That looks damn good.  We've tried it a few times and it comes out like that.  You can now get small racks that will hold the can and the chicken so you don't have to work on keeping it upright.  About 12 years ago I smoked my turkey with pecan wood and now I won't do it with anything else.  I have to order it online but it's the best.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks fantastic Bro. Sutton! The "beer butt" technique worked really well. I cooked it @ 350 for 3 hours and smoked it with mesquite wood I soaked in water. Next time I'll use a dark beer such as Guinness or Shiner Bock.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

There's a chicken we make called BFC where you fill the chicken with sausage.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 26, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> There's a chicken we make called BFC where you fill the chicken with sausage.


 
Great idea...yummy!


----------



## TexMass (Jun 11, 2010)

I might stuff my next chicken with sausage and THEN put it on the spit.  That should keep it extra juicy!


----------

